# خروج ابار النفط عن السيطرة ملف مرفق



## safety113 (10 أبريل 2010)

من اعظم الاخطار التي تواجه العاملين بالحفارات النفطية
خروج البئر عن السيطرة
الملف المرفق يبين ذلك​


----------



## sayed00 (10 أبريل 2010)

مشكور احمد على الملف

لكن ياريت شوية شرح لماذا او كيف نصل الى هذه المرحلة و ماهى الاجراءات التى تتحكم لعدم الوصول الى هذة المصيبة


تحياتى


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (10 أبريل 2010)

مشاهد مرعبة
نتمنى للجيع السلامة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (11 أبريل 2010)

مشاهد مرعبة
نتمنى للجيع السلامة


----------



## safety113 (11 أبريل 2010)

- اندفاع الموائع الطبقية (Blow Out):
وهو اندفاع الموائع الطبقية من المجال المفتوح للبئر إلى داخل البئر بشكل لا إرادي, وذلك بسبب كون الضغط الطبقي أكبر من الضغط داخل البئر.
1-2- اندفاع المياه الطبقية:
إن اندفاع الموائع الطبقية أحياناً يسبب مشاكل, فعند وصولنا مثلاً إلى عدسة (أو طبقة) مائية ذات ضغط مرتفع عندها سيحدث اندفاع لهذه المياه الطبقية وستخرب خواص سائل الحفر وقد لا تتوقف عملية الحفر بكاملها.
إن اندفاع المياه الطبقية قد لا يكون بسيطاً أو شديداً ونكتشف ذلك من خلال ارتفاع مستوى السائل في الخزانات وحل هذه المشكلة هي فتح البئر وجعل هذه الطبقة تعطي الماء حتى ينخفض ضغطها ويتوقف الاندفاع أما عن نتائج هذا الاندفاع فقط هي تخريب خواص ومواصفات سائل الحفر.
2-2- اندفاع النفط والغاز:
نلاحظ أن الوزن النوعي لكلاً من النفط والغاز أقل من الوزن النوعي لسائل الحفر, وبالتالي فعندما يحدث اختلاط ما بينهم وبين سائل الحفر عندها سيقل الضغط المعاكس على الطبقة, وبالتالي ستندفع الموائع وقد يحدث انفجار للبئر.
إن هذا الاندفاع يحدث بشكل تدريجي إذا كان سائل الحفر ساكناً, أما عندما يكون بحالة حركة (بحالة دوران) عندها إن سائل الحفر سيخرج إلى السطح, وبالتالي ستخرج الغازات منه عند تعرضه للضغط الجوي, وبهذه الحالة نادرا ًما يحدث انفجار, وبالتالي يحدث الإنفجار عند التوقف لاستبدال ماسورة, أو استبدال رأس الحفر.
نكتشف هذا الاندفاع عند مراقبتنا للسطح, حيث أنه عندما تصعد فقاعات الغاز للسطح يزداد حجمها وبالتالي يمكن رؤيتها من على السطح وعندها نقوم بتركيب القلم مباشرةً ونجري دوران لسائل الحفر, عندها سيحدث هناك استبدال لسائل الحفر الحاوي على الغاز بآخر جديد,
وإذا لم نكتشف ذلك عندها سيصبح سائل الحفر مغوّزاً, وبالتالي ستعطي الطبقة كميات أكبر من الغاز وقد يدفع هذا الغاز سائل الحفر إلى خارج البئر, وذلك تبعاً لضغط الطبقة وضغط عمود سائل الحفر الحالي, وعند حدوث مثل هذه المشكلة يمكن السيطرة عليها باستخدام موانع الإندفاع والتي تعمل بآليتين:
× إما بشكل يدوي, حيث يوجد على الحفارة دواليب على بعد (15-20m) ونستخدم هذه الدواليب لإغلاق اﻠ (BOP).
× أو بشكل آلي من لوحة التحكم (Control panel).
وإذا لم نستطع أن نغلق الbop بإحدى الطريقتين السابقتين, عندها نستخدم أي طريقة متوفرة لدينا فإذا توفرت طائرات هيلوكبتر نقوم بواسطتهم بضخ الاسمنت على البئر.
ونلاحظ أنه إذا تمكنا من إغلاق اﻠ (BOP) عندها نكون قد سيطرنا على المشكلة ولكن لم يتوقف الاندفاع والحل هنا أن نجعل الاندفاع يستمر حتى يتعادل الضغط داخل البئر مع الضغط الطبقي, فعند ثبات الضغط على السطح فلن تعطِ الطبقة أي موائع ثم نفتح تفريعة أسفل اﻠ (BOP) ونأخذ منها عينة لسائل الحفر ونقيس الوزن النوعي ومعنا الضغط على السطح عندها نحدد ضغط الطبقة ونضيف له (0.04), ومن ثم نحضر سائل الحفر وفقاً للضغط المحسوب.
ولكن إذا حدث الاندفاع عند استبدالنا لرأس الحفر (أي في حالة الرفع والإنزال) عندها نتمكن من إضافة القلم لإحداث تدوير لسائل الحفر, وفي هذه الحالة لا بد من إغلاق مواسير الحفر بواسطة وصلة حديدية تنتهي بسن وتحوي على تفرعات جانبية مع صمامات نركبها بسرعة (إذا لم نستطع من تركيبها قبل إغلاق اﻠ (BOP) لأن قوة الاندفاع ستكون كلها داخل مواسير الحفر) ومن خلال هذه الوصلة نضخ سائل الحفر حتى يصبح الضغط على السطح مساوياً للصفر, عندها نكون قد قتلنا البئر, بعدها نفتح الصمامات أسفل اﻠ (BOP) ونقوم باستبدال سائل الحفر.
ولكن إذا لم تكن مواسير الحفر موجودة في البئر, عندها مانع الاندفاع سيغلق على مواسير التغليف, وبالتالي نحول إلى ماسورة قتل البئر, عندها سيستمر الاندفاع حتى يحدث تساوي بالضغط, ونستدل على ذلك من خلال مقياس الضغط, ثم نضخ سائل الحفر لقتل الطبقة, ثم نفتح اﻠ (BOP) (لأن الطبقة لم تعد تعطِ الموائع), ثم ننزل جزء من مجموعة المواسير الحفر والقلم, ونستبدل سائل الحفر بالسائل الجديد المحضَّر.

المرجع​

من هنا​


----------



## agharieb (12 أبريل 2010)

موضوع هام ممكن الأخوة مهندسى الحفر بشرحولنا كيفية العلاج لهذه المشاكل فى أعمال الحفر و بخاصة إذا كانت الآبار بحرية


----------



## srdc (13 أبريل 2010)

مشكور ع صور


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (16 أبريل 2010)

موفق


----------



## khaliduk (6 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمروصلاح (9 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك.


----------



## tamer safety (22 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور على الموضوع


----------



## فارس740 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيــرآ


----------



## داليا محمود ادم (10 يناير 2011)

معلومات قيمة بالجد لك الشكر


----------



## تولين (10 يناير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## اليسع سليمان مقبول (17 مارس 2011)

الموضوع قيم اخي جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ecc1010 (22 أبريل 2011)

للهم إجعل مصر أمنة مطمئنة وسائر بلاد المسلمين إلى يوم الدين
اللهم ولى من يصلح البلاد والعباد
اللهم ولى خيارنا ولا تولى شرارنا
اللهم أمين وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود محمد حفني (19 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mustafaelmontsri (16 سبتمبر 2012)

لك جزيل الشكر وهذا الموضوع مهم جدا


----------



## loran419 (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------

